# Cool Colour Chart



## Spastic_Dove

Found this and thought it was cool:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Interesting! 

Leads me to wonder if the horse at our barn that I thought was a bay roan is actually a bay rabicano. He is a bright bay with white ticking along the bottom of his jaw, down the bottom of his neck, and along the bottom of his body, but not on his legs.


----------



## A knack for horses

I'd love to find a poster print of that.

lovely color chart Spastic


----------



## hflmusicislife

Thanks for posting this, so helpful! The only thing I noticed was they missed smokey cream, but that's not a big deal. I'm with A knack for horses, I might have to print this out myself


----------



## csimkunas6

A knack for horses said:


> I'd love to find a poster print of that.
> 
> lovely color chart Spastic



Me too!! Great chart! Thanks for sharing that!!! Personally, it'll help me a lot!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I always have such a hard time with colours, glad you guys enjoyed it too


----------



## Ferhoodled

This should be stickied, and then mailed to me in poster form  haha


----------



## NdAppy

Decent chart, but there are few things that I know are incorrect on it.


----------



## mnkowgirl

There are several obvious mistakes on this chart. A strawberry roan and a red roan are actually 2 different colors. A strawberry roan has a chestnut base coat color with white hair intermingled while a red roan has a bay base coat color with white hair intermingled. Also the pinto patterns can occur on any color. Duns and buckskins are the same thing except for the dorsal stripe on the dun. I wouldn't use this as my primary resource.


----------



## SunnyDraco

mnkowgirl said:


> There are several obvious mistakes on this chart. A strawberry roan and a red roan are actually 2 different colors. A strawberry roan has a chestnut base coat color with white hair intermingled while a red roan has a bay base coat color with white hair intermingled. Also the pinto patterns can occur on any color. Duns and buckskins are the same thing except for the dorsal stripe on the dun. I wouldn't use this as my primary resource.


Strawberry roan and red roan are the same genetically, just like sorrel and chestnut are the same genetically. 

Chestnut + roan = red roan/strawberry roan (your preference on which you use)
Bay + roan = bay roan

Buckskin and dun are not the same, they are caused by different dilutions which is why you can also have dunskins which are horses with both of those dilutions. 

Bay + cream = buckskin
Bay + dun = dun/bay dun (your preference on term)
Bay + cream + dun = dunskin

While pinto patterns occur on any color base, the chart was simply stating which color base they demonstrated each pattern on. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BzooZu

SunnyDraco said:


> Strawberry roan and red roan are the same genetically, just like sorrel and chestnut are the same genetically.
> 
> Chestnut + roan = red roan/strawberry roan (your preference on which you use)
> Bay + roan = bay roan
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


While I agree that red roan should be used for chestnut + roan horses, Ive heard people use red roan for horses that are bay + roan. It may depend on country/location I think. Thats why I usually say chestnut roan and bay roan instead of all the fancy fruit names :lol:


----------



## ponyroll

The art on that chart is great! Thanks for posting it! And it would make for a cool poster.

I have always referred to strawberry and red roan as the same thing. I looked it up just to see what 2 cents the internet has to say, and it stated that they are the same. Different regions (like the UK) use strawberry roan, and others (like the US) use red roan.

A bay roan can easily be confused for a red roan, but they are not the same. A bay roan will have a bay coat and roan gene; so the legs will be darker where a red roan would not have darker legs.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

For you color gurus, and to further my own education in this area :wink: I thought smoky black horses carried the cream gene, but looked like a black horse. They can pass on that cream gene, but the black coat over rode any coat color change so they looked just like a regular black horse. The one I see here looks like smoke.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Red Gate Farm said:


> For you color gurus, and to further my own education in this area :wink: I thought smoky black horses carried the cream gene, but looked like a black horse. They can pass on that cream gene, but the black coat over rode any coat color change so they looked just like a regular black horse. The one I see here looks like smoke.


No, you're right. The picture is incorrect. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson

OP that is an interesting chart. There will never be a chart that pleases everyone.
Everyone will say this is wrong or that is wrong.
But that is a pretty neat chart.


----------



## Zada2011

It looks like it may be an older chart since the cause of brindle has been known. Twin eggs that fused together in the womb are what cause it.


----------



## Chiilaa

Zada2011 said:


> It looks like it may be an older chart since the cause of brindle has been known. Twin eggs that fused together in the womb are what cause it.


That is ONE of the known causes. There are also brindles that are herditary (it is a skin condition), and also brindles that have been tested and not yet proved to be chimeric.


----------

